# Metallica: Through the Never Trailer = ?!?!?!



## wankerness (Jul 20, 2013)

What is going on I don't even


----------



## Manurack (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm betting that 90% of the live music was edited digitally lol so what's the story line to this anyways?


----------



## Fantomas (Jul 20, 2013)

yeah, someone needs to tell these guys that enough is enough, this makes no sense in any universe.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 20, 2013)

Man, they're just having fun, leave 'em alone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2013)

Why is there a movie happening during my live DVD?


----------



## wankerness (Jul 21, 2013)

Based on that trailer, it looks like it's a movie about that kid trying to get to the concert and he is delayed by a war between fascist police officers from the year 2000 and some 2020 texas gladiators, which will be interspersed with footage of the concert he's missing. I really hope that is the case!


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Metallica's music has caused the Apocalypse. That's all I see.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like a huge piece of shit to me.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 21, 2013)

He is a roadie sent out on an urgent mission as far as I know


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 21, 2013)

i dont give a crap what anyone says...im watching it lol!

a funny comment someone left on youtube...



> ShortFingeredShreder 1 day ago
> 1:21 Holy shit, Lars is actually playing&#65279; double bass, I guess he went all-out for this movie.


----------



## Riffer (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks awesome. Better then a lot of the shit other bands put out. Id rather have this then noting at all. I remember loving the Cunning Stunts DVD from the 90's. Haters gonna hate......


----------



## ilyti (Jul 22, 2013)

This may not be as entertaining as Some Kind of Monster but I'll watch it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 22, 2013)

ilyti said:


> This may not be as entertaining as Some Kind of Monster but I'll watch it.


cliff'em all was way better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a funny comment someone left on youtube...



It's amazing what people can do with CGI these days.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2013)

WHAT DID I JUST WATCH?? O_O


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally I'm not entirely sure what this is trying to be, but it's metal as ..... It's like some mad metal opera. They have the money to try something different and I think it's cool they're doing it. I guess I'm looking at it less like a proper film and more like a concept music video or something. I have no idea. Will most likely not go out of my way to see it but looks interesting.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 24, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i dont give a crap what anyone says...im watching it lol!



This. Pretty stoked for it actually.


----------



## wilch (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks stupid, and ridiculous. But I still want to go see it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 25, 2013)

as some of you may know, metallica had a cameo in another film called *the darwin awards.* pretty funny movie, i recommend it.

the film is based on actual stories of past darwin award recipients. the award is basiclly given out once a year to a person(s) who have died because of something stupid they have done.

here is a link to that ---> Darwin Awards. Homo sapiens decline; Neo Sapiens rise! February 2013



*spoiler alert! do not watch the vid or read the wiki...see the film first.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darwin_Awards_(film)


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry for the bump but I jsut seen the trailer while watching cover videos and I think it looks cool. From what I gathered the roadie is sent on a mission, but his misson get cut short by some crazy ass riot. and I'm guessing the music is supposed to fit with the story?


----------



## wankerness (Sep 28, 2013)

Advance press on this is making it sound like it might be fun. Someone go see it and report back imo


----------



## skeels (Sep 28, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cliff'em all was way better



Yup. And I didn't even see the others.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw it today, I had a lot of fun.

The narrative part of the story tripped me out a few times, but overall the whole experience was really cool


----------

